# ID please



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

I keep adding white springtails but never see them in the vivarium. There’s a boom of these silver looking bugs that move fast. I have a video but not sure how to post it on here.
Also found what looks like sacks of something at the bottom of the bromeliad. I thought it’s water drops and when I touched it it’s more like jelly that’s keeps its shape.


----------



## GakiShiga (Jun 26, 2020)

I think those are two separate things. The gel happens to broms at the root area often. I cannot tell what the bugs are though. Could be silver springtails, but I am no expert and cannot tell from the pic. Hopefully this helps a little.

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

Can’t speak for the jelly, but the bugs definitely look like springtails. I have similar springtails in one of my vivs, but they’re smaller and more elusive.


----------



## Hijodiexx (Feb 9, 2021)

The jelly might actually be sap?


----------

